# Can Get My Tunes On Bluetracks..



## Frogee (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's a link where you can purchase on one or several tunes from my Album ''Murphy's Law"..

If you want to listen to the complete tunes 
Blazes

Purchasing here 
You ll have to register to purchase. (once)
BLAZES_MURPHY'S LAW ALBUM


Thanks in advance for your support..





Blazes:AOK:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I think I'll move this to the band section. You are promoting your music and purchasing is optional. Leaving it in the for sale forums will just get it deleted automatically in 60 days.


----------



## Frogee (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I think I'll move this to the band section. You are promoting your music and purchasing is optional. Leaving it in the for sale forums will just get it deleted automatically in 60 days.


Ok Jeff , no problem..


----------

